# Matt. 6:10 "on earth as it is in heaven"



## moselle (Dec 10, 2008)

10your kingdom come, 
your will be done 
on earth as it is in heaven. (NIV)

I apologize if this has been discussed ad nauseum (I searched the board, really!)

I have heard an interpretation of this passage as meaning something to the effect of "your will be done on earth _in the same manner _(with joy, thanksgiving, obedience, etc) as it is done in heaven.

The reason I remember being given is that of course God's will is going to be done on earth - but we can pray that God will cause us to love His will on this earth as we obey Him.

Clear as mud? Any comments on this interpretation? How does "your kingdom come" fit in?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 10, 2008)

My nontheological background interpretation of this has broadened as I have come to understand reformed theology.

The invisible Kingdom of Christ is being made visible through His Church, and it is in that sense, that we are praying for His Kingdom will come... that the kingdoms of this world will become of the Kingdoms of our God, and of His Christ, forever, and ever.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> My nontheological background interpretation of this has broadened as I have come to understand reformed theology.
> 
> The invisible Kingdom of Christ is being made visible through His Church, and it is in that sense, that we are praying for His Kingdom will come... that the kingdoms of this world will become of the Kingdoms of our God, and of His Christ, forever, and ever.



To piggyback on Scott's post, here is our Catechism's teaching on the matter:



> Q. 191. What do we pray for in the second petition?
> 
> A. In the second petition, (which is, Thy kingdom come,[1222]) acknowledging ourselves and all mankind to be by nature under the dominion of sin and Satan,[1223] we pray, that the kingdom of sin and Satan may be destroyed,[1224] the gospel propagated throughout the world,[1225] the Jews called,[1226] the fullness of the Gentiles brought in;[1227] the church furnished with all gospel-officers and ordinances,[1228] purged from corruption,[1229] countenanced and maintained by the civil magistrate:[1230] that the ordinances of Christ may be purely dispensed, and made effectual to the converting of those that are yet in their sins, and the confirming, comforting, and building up of those that are already converted:[1231] that Christ would rule in our hearts here,[1232] and hasten the time of his second coming, and our reigning with him forever:[1233] and that he would be pleased so to exercise the kingdom of his power in all the world, as may best conduce to these ends.[1234]
> 
> ...



A good place to start would be here, and to review the passages they list:

Westminster Larger Catechism

(see section Q.151-196, and the pertinent references).

Cheers,


----------



## moselle (Dec 11, 2008)

*Oh, that's beautiful!*

And also  - I need to read my Westminster more often!


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 12, 2008)

moselle said:


> And also  - I need to read my Westminster more often!



You are not alone!


----------

